# Teething Fever?



## candelaria80 (Nov 21, 2009)

I am wondering if anyone here believes that babies run a fever while teething? I have heard that it is kind of an old wives tale and that the reason the two seem to coincide is that when babes teeth they have their hands in their mouths more than usual and are prone to catching a bug.

Right now I have a 13 month old who has had an off and on fever for a couple days (highest temp 100.7) and she is cutting molars. She has no other cold or flu symptoms, just a little more laid back than usual.

I am wondering if it really could be just teething or if she has some sort of bug? I would love to hear some thoughts on the subject.
thanks!


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

I've never heard that it was a wives tale and don't know that my kids ever had their hands in their mouths more than normal at that time. Yes, they always run high temps at that time.


----------



## candelaria80 (Nov 21, 2009)

Good to know fruitfulmomma, one question for you, while they have this fever do you go into "sick kid mode" for instance, staying inside, rest etc. or is it business as usual as long as they are up for it? This is the first time she has ever had a temp and like I said before, she really has no other symptoms.


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

Mainly just stick to our routine, unless they are really grumpy. We use Hylands teething tablets which seems to help with the temp. and the grumpiness and helps them sleep better.


----------



## CrunchyChristianMama (Dec 5, 2008)

My DD runs a fever with hers sometimes too. We don't go into sick kid mode, but she goes into super cranky mode!







I would say to just follow her lead as far as what she's up to.


----------



## YayJennie (Aug 7, 2008)

My son cut all 4 of his top center teeth at the same time, and ran a 100-101 degree fever for 2 days during that. If it had just been a fever, I wouldn't have done anything differently, but he was also very cranky, tired, and obviously in pain, so we went into sick mode and spent the day snuggling while he napped in arms. I gave him some tylenol in the morning, but then he was up and adam, acting fine, and I thought it would be better if he stayed low key, so I didn't give him anything else. He was pretty miserable, but as long as we were snuggling, reading books, and he was napping on and off, we got through it fine. I definitely think that fever goes with teething for some kids, but not always.


----------



## colsxjack (Dec 9, 2009)

Our 14month old currently has 12 teeth and is working on 3 more.
She didn't get a fever with all of them. But when she cut all four molars at once she got a fever for 2 days. And now with cutting 3 at once she had a fever the other night.
We do not go into sick kid mode in the sense that we do not take her around other kids or anything. But we do spend extra time cuddling, give her arnica, gave her advil with the fever, and basically just nurture her grumpy moods.


----------



## LCBMAX (Jun 18, 2008)

At 18 months, he ran a sudden 102+, was totally cheerful and then proceeded to cut a tooth a day for a week straight! We went to the zoo, and were not shy with the tylenol/ ibuprofen.


----------



## liberal_chick (May 22, 2005)

My toddler tends to run fevers when cutting multiple teeth. Right now he's getting 3 of his canines and he spiked a totally random 100* fever this afternoon.


----------



## tylerdylan (Aug 29, 2007)

DS1 often had a fever when he was teething. My mom told me I used to spike really high fevers too when I was teething. So, yes, I believe it!


----------



## Mal85 (Sep 3, 2008)

DD has run a fever with every tooth she's gotten (we're up to 15 teeth right now). I've heard teething fever shouldn't run over 100, but hers have always been around 101 with teething.


----------



## Thing1Thing2 (Apr 30, 2008)

My ds (27 months) is cutting his top molars and had a fever of 103 for about 7 hours a few days ago. We usually go into sick mode since he has had febrile seizures in the past from a fever. We are non medicating, so I usually grab a wet washcloth and use it to keep his head cool until the fever passes.

If I don't keep him cool he usually have febrile seizures, which are harmless but scary nonetheless.


----------



## hildare (Jul 6, 2009)

we've had slight fevers with some (not all) of our babe's teeth. ibuprofin helped. we have no problem giving her this, plus it reduces the pain and swelling. we didn't have to use it for all the teeth, though.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

I know this an older post but I am going through this right now! All the "experts" say that babies don't run fevers when teething, but my oldest did and now my son does too. They both got/get horribly runny noses too. The fevers are always low though. I would say anything over 101 would probably be something other than teething.


----------



## Kaydove (Jul 29, 2010)

DD gets teething fevers and they hot! 103*! Not sick in any way. I gave her tynenol and it comes down. She always cuts more than one tooth at the same time. I also take her temp rectally which is one degree more than orally.

Business as usual.


----------



## kblackstone444 (Jun 17, 2007)

My youngest son got teething fevers like you wouldn't believe. 102-103 for a WEEK straight, drooling, crying, uncontainable diarrhea, no eating, you name it. The last two molars he cut (at the same time- he's never done less than two at a time), he lost 4 1/2 pounds in 8 days, he was so sick.







He's still got two last molars to go. My older son, didn't make a peep for any of his teeth, never knew they were coming until they were there.


----------

